# z-style gauges for 2.5s?



## giveit2gem (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey gang, I am a noob on this site as well as a new Nissan owner as of 3 months ago. 

I bought a 2005 2.5s, and so far I love the car.

However, a buddy of mine at work just bought a 3.5 SER and I have decided to do a few things asthetically to the 2.5 to give it kind of the same look.

My question is this: Can you get the Z-Style center gauges for my car? I know that in many cases the manufacturer will run the wiring for options that come on the higher end cars (for instance the 3.5 SER)...so 1. Can I get those gauges to replace the pocket I currently have and 2. Would the harness be there to hook up the gauges? If not I would love to know where I can just get the pod, and install my own after market gauges? (i.e. Voltage, Air to Fuel etc)

Let me know if youve seen anything!


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

giveit2gem said:


> Hey gang, I am a noob on this site as well as a new Nissan owner as of 3 months ago.
> 
> I bought a 2005 2.5s, and so far I love the car.
> 
> ...


go to the dealer and order the part as far as the wire hookups i honestly dont know good luck


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Wiring harness is different but you can get the console panal AS LONG as the dashes match. That isn't directed towards you just the others that might chime in with there older modular dashes sayin' it won't fit.


----------

